

Rumor: Microsoft can buy Oculus Rift and change gaming forever - CoreLogic
http://adestefawp.wordpress.com

======
Shorel
I prefer this: Microsoft doesn't and Oculus Rift changes gaming forever.

Microsoft can't add anything besides money.

